# Our new V puppy pics



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

So we finally got our new V and after waiting since May, it was well worth the wait. He has adjusted nicely and made himself comfortable.


----------



## Our Vizsla (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations - he is SO handsome. We pick up our new V puppy 3 weeks from today and I can hardly wait!!! Thank you for sharing these pictures!!!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Awww, what a cutie. Congratulations.

Enjoy your midget while you can. They grow up fast. My boy doubled in size in 6 weeks. He doesn't look like a puppy any more....just a clumsy mini-dog.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ruger is darling! I love that smiling face. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a handsome little guy you have there! Don't you feel lucky?? ;D ;D ;D Congratulations!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Hey there, 

Looks like you have our Dre's brother from Vicki!  Congratulations! Our boy has been absolutely wonderful! How is yours?

-Igor


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments! We are so fortunate to have him. @Igor yes he is Dre's brother from Vicki. Congrats to you too hes adorable. Ruger whined a bit in his crate at first but he has adjusted nicely since we were giving him a sharp NO when he whined and a Good Boy when he was quiet. He likes to bite a little bit but from reading all the forums its pretty normal, other than that he's been great. We will have to set up a doggy play date sometime.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations on bringing your puppy home. Persevere with the crate training..... it will eventually save your sanity. Dharma is growing like a weed. She is all gangly long legs and big feet at 10 weeks old! I have had to move the divider in her crate twice in 3 weeks. I know getting any sleep right now is impossible but it will get better. It is just starting to settle down here. Enjoy your puppy.


----------

